# help required



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

HI, does anyone remember James Samuel Wilding, Jimmy ! a chief steward who sailed on many Watts Watts ships, am trying to find what ships he sailed on, i only know 3, Rangitiki, Fort Augustus, Ernest G Pathy , he was my father. any help appreciated, records office at kew cant help from discharge book number, they say they dont have it. lost or destroyed.


----------



## ecb (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello there,
The old records user to be held at Cardiff But because of space (I THINK) It was the University of New foundland who got some they have my Fathers records I wrote to them one time for info They were very helpfull check it out on the Internet
ecb


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

World War II personal records are held in a form CRS 10 held at the British National Archives in Kew. James Samuel Wilding's records if they have survived will be held in piece BT 382/1941. 

The University of New Foundland don't hold personal seamen's records or crew agreements for ships during WWII but they do hold many crew agreements of ships prior to and post WWII. I have given Stores details of how to go about this on another forum.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

*Help Required*

Hi, Thanks For Your Help, Stores.


----------

